# Piles



## Brian Stacks (11 Nov 2015)

As a qualified nurse I feel it is my duty to not shy away from delicate health issues. As such I would like to highlight the subject of piles after completing a 54mile ride last weekend. Does anyone else have advice and I hope this can be of use to other riders.


----------



## screenman (11 Nov 2015)

Drapolene, I know it sounds odd. I was two days away from having mine operated on 25 years ago, out of desperation I used some of the kids nappy cream the sooothing sensation was sublime.

The OP was cancelled due to bed shortage and I still use drapolene after every motion passed ( is that the right term) Piles got better and have not come back.

I have told this too many people over the years and have heard positive results.


----------



## Katherine (11 Nov 2015)

Are you saying that the ride caused the piles or you already had them and 54 miles was painful? 
As a nurse you probably already know about prevention. Ask your GP for some steroid cream.


----------



## Hugh Manatee (11 Nov 2015)

I'm going to be frank here. I once had a dose of farmer Giles. I found the treatment almost as bad as the complaint! Fibre is your friend. A big bowl of All Bran every morning might not win you any friends for the first few days, (farting like a brewery horse reduces after 3 or 4 days) but it will help a lot. Just remember to drink more water/tea as well.

I have had them return a few times although not as bad as the first time, and the fibre treatment sees them off. I write this assuming you know exactly what is wrong and having had everything else ruled out.


----------



## night cycler (12 Nov 2015)

Drink plenty, exercise regularly, eat a diet that keeps stools soft so you are not straining. If you are struggling to get the diet right, take a teaspoon of whole psyllium husks in a little water each day.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2015)

Fortunately the Nuremburgs have never afflicted me.


----------



## martint235 (12 Nov 2015)

Thankfully I don't suffer any pain with mine, just copious amounts of bleeding. I've not really figured out the cause although I can rule out long distance cycling as it doesn't seem to matter if I've done 100 miles or not looked at a bike for weeks.

I did use suppositories for a while which seemed to ease the bleeding a bit but now I just manage it as best I can.


----------



## Brian Stacks (12 Nov 2015)

That's good advice. Am trying allow Vera gel at mo and seems to help ease things.


----------



## Dayvo (12 Nov 2015)

Hope you haven't got stacks of piles, Brian. 









Germaloids work wonders. http://www.germoloids.co.uk/en/home/index.php


----------



## Brian Stacks (12 Nov 2015)

Not that much but comes and goes. Does not bother me during ride but it is after. Wonder if need to lube them before ride.


----------



## AM1 (12 Nov 2015)

Sorry, I know it's not funny but I couldn't resist lol, photo courtesy of Viz btw



p


----------



## Brian Stacks (12 Nov 2015)

I didn't realise that you had taken a photo of me


----------



## midliferider (12 Nov 2015)

Can I just say, although you all already know, bleeding from rectum can happen for many other reasons. It is very important that it is not assumed to be piles without investigation.


----------



## buggi (13 Nov 2015)

I'm not sure, all I know is that arse cream is good for eye bags, so maybe you could try some Olay or No.7 down there?


----------



## Brian Stacks (13 Nov 2015)

midliferider said:


> Can I just say, although you all already know, bleeding from rectum can happen for many other reasons. It is very important that it is not assumed to be piles without investigation.


I have had them checked by GP and they are piles. Thanks for your concern as I agree strongly with your comment.


----------



## AM1 (13 Nov 2015)

So you have that ' before and after' face then


----------



## Mike_P (13 Nov 2015)

martint235 said:


> Thankfully I don't suffer any pain with mine, just copious amounts of bleeding. I've not really figured out the cause although I can rule out long distance cycling as it doesn't seem to matter if I've done 100 miles or not looked at a bike for weeks.
> 
> I did use suppositories for a while which seemed to ease the bleeding a bit but now I just manage it as best I can.


Get them seen to, the first thing is to make certain the bleeding is only from the piles. Piles come are either intenal, which become apparent when they bleed or external, the ones that are more noticeable pain wise. I ended up having to have an operation to remove what the surgeon described as very large internal ones. Cause as has been noted can be straining too much, but equally a spell of very loose bowel movements can equaly cause them.


----------



## martint235 (13 Nov 2015)

Seen by doc more times than I to remember the glove. All other scans/tests too but apparently not worth operating yet. Stress and nervousness seems to exacerbate them.


----------



## Brian Stacks (13 Nov 2015)

The allover seems to be working


----------



## Brian Stacks (13 Nov 2015)

Oops I meant to say allovera.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Nov 2015)

Overalls ?

I've always found some generic cream from the pharmacist quite effective on the old Chalfonts, with a healthy fibrous diet and some Sudocrem if they get sore.


----------



## PK99 (17 Nov 2015)

Anusol suppositories = instant blissful relief


----------



## Cubist (28 Nov 2015)

I am an occasional sufferer. Being on regular doses of codeine doesn't help matters, but they've improved since I backed off the weight training and increased the fibre intake. Last month however I was in a fearful state. The usual Germoloids weren't doing much, either cream or suppositories, so I trotted down to the GP to see whether there was anything stronger on prescription. Her opinion was that if the prorietary stuff wasn't having any effect, there was always the option of surgery. Now, I'm in bits as it is, and didn't fancy being incapacitated any more than I already am, so she said that there was an old wives cure, which was the healing power of cold tea. Apparently a used teabag applied topically can help to reduce the pain itching and swelling. We agreed I'd give it a go and go back and see her a week later. As I got home I realised that I don't use teabags, preferring loose leaf tea and a pot, so I improvised by scooping the cold wet leaves out of the pot and used them like a cold compress. A week later I went back to see the GP. she told me to drop my trousers and lie on the couch with my knees drawn up. "Well, your piles aren't much better" she said She drew her chair up behind me, the lights dimmed slightly and her voice lowered "But you are going on a journey. You have reached a crossroads in your life......"


----------



## Texan (9 Dec 2015)

i have had one single pile about a year ago,a bit of an odd feeling when i first discovered it!
i now take a fibre drink every evening and it's never reappeared
my stools are the best !!
hooray for fibre !!


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jul 2016)

Fibre was the answer for me. The discomfort was so bad that every ride became purgatory. I got a supply of fruit and nut muesli because it's one of my favourites. As well as breakfast I snacked on it throughout the day. After about three weeks the piles disappeared, no more discomfort, no more bleeding. Might work for you.


----------

